# Baby Foster Rats Dying - Help!



## EjonesQld (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello All, 

I have been taking care of the baby rats since they where three days old because we found the Mother Rat eating one of her babies,one more dying baby was also found of un-known causes. Now at 9 Days old the babies have been slowly dying off over the last couple of days and we can not figure out why. The babies are kept warm, we are feeding them powder milk from the Vet every 4 hours and once at midnight and toileting them after every feed. Could someone tell me what's going wrong?!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Do they have good milk bands still? Any symptoms or do they just fade away?

To be honest babies stand very little chance being hand raised, it can work out but most cases end sadly. The best chance is to see if someone has a lactating doe somewhere near you with simialr aged babies. They take on other babies easily and often the babies ake it


----------



## EjonesQld (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, we just lost the last one :-(...They did just fade away, there where no symptoms. Thank you I will remember that.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If it is any consolidation, it is likely that they weren't going to make it from the start unfortunately  rat mommas usually only cull their young if something is wrong with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01 (Jul 18, 2013)

So Sorry 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## EjonesQld (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys...:-(


----------

